

ASk HN: I made some changes to my app. Can you please review it again? - maserati
http://jamafriend.com/LargeMap.aspx?er=4

======
maserati
Like a week ago, I submitted this weekend project of mine for critique. So I
submitted it again to know if I did an improvement or made it worse. Sorry if
I ask again but I don't know any site that is as reliable as HN to critique a
web app. If you do, please direct me to it too.

